# Seat Cover Suggestions?



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

We have a Hymer exsis-i. I'm looking for ideas for removable covers for the two front seats. It's mainly for the dogs who tend to sleep on them atnight, but to be honest when on a longish trip we're quite capable of getting them dirty ourselves:smile2: Ideas to protect the armrests also needed.

Many thanks


Malcolm


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

Would these be suitable? http://www.motorhomeseatcovers.co.uk/product-category/hymer/

Edit - Just realised you want covers for the lounge area, sorry.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks, useful link. I've got Aguti seats, and I don't like the brown. I'll speak to them
Any other suggestions?


Malcolm


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

These are what we use, complete with armrests. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FIAT-DUCA...S-FAUX-SHEEPSKIN-ARMREST-COVERS-/131512780354


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

randonneur said:


> These are what we use, complete with armrests. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FIAT-DUCA...S-FAUX-SHEEPSKIN-ARMREST-COVERS-/131512780354


Interesting. I'd prefer a natural fibre and I'm thinking it should be possible to make them.

I understand the armrests are separate. Is the rest in 1 piece or is the headrest separate?

Thanks.


----------

